# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  استفاده از الاستیک سرچ در لاراول

## rahahost

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان و اساتید محترم سایت .

چند وقت پیش بود که تو یکی از سایت های ایرانی در مورد الاستیک سرچ شنیدم و آقای رضا شادمان در موردش توضیحاتی داده بودن .
خیلی مشتاق شدم تا ازش استفاده کنم و در کل در موردش اطلاعاتی بدست بیارم و طریقه استفاده از اون در لاراول رو هم بدونم .

به همین خاطر اینجا تاپیک زدم که اگر دوستان اطلاعاتی در این مورد دارن ، به اشتراک بذارن تا :

1 - از کاربرهاش اطلاعات بدست بیاریم
2 - بدونیم در چه نوع پروژه هایی میشه از این پایگاه داده استفاده کنیم
3 - چطوری میشه روی php نصبش کرد
4 - چطور میشه روی لاراول پیاده سازی کرد که در کنار دیتابیس اصلی قرار بگیره
5 - دستوراتش چیا هستن و چطوری میشه داده هارو واکشی کرد و ...


سایت تولید کننده :
https://www.elastic.co/

سایت معرف رابط پی اچ پی :
http://elastica.io/

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .

----------


## meysam1366

https://packagist.org/packages/ruflin/elastica

----------


## rahahost

> https://packagist.org/packages/ruflin/elastica


سلام دوست من ، وقت بخیر :)

ممنون بابت لینک اما اینو قبلا دیده بودم :)

مهم راه اندازیش هست و اینکه در عمل چطور میشه ازش استفاده کرد .
الان واسه من خیلی گنگه که چطور کار میکنه و برای استفادش باید چیکار کنم .

مستندات لینکی هم که زحمتش رو کشیدید خیلی کمه ، یعنی هیچی ننوشته و فقط در حد نصب یه پکیج توضیح داده !

اگر راهنمایی برای راه اندازی در ویندوز یا لینوکس دارید ، ممنون میشم در اختیارم بزارید ( منابع انگلیسی فراوونه )
و اینکه یه نمونه از کوئری گرفتن و نمایش خروجی رو با لاراول نشون بدید ، واقعا لطف بزرگی در حقم کردید .

متشکرم .

----------


## hamedarian2009

این لینک یک نمونه ساده رو با لاراول پیاده سازی کرده
http://www.fullstackstanley.com/read...-elasticsearch

----------


## rahahost

> این لینک یک نمونه ساده رو با لاراول پیاده سازی کرده
> http://www.fullstackstanley.com/read...-elasticsearch


سلام و تشکر از جوابتون :)

متاسفانه خیلی پیچیدست و زبان انگلیسیمم خیلی تعریفی نداره :(
نسبت به مستندات لاراول ، این یکی خیلی پیچیدگی داره !

اصلا نفهمیدم چطوری به دیتابیس وصل میشه ، داده ها چطوری سرچ میشن و ... :(

الان این پیاده سازیش فکر کنم کاملا بر اساس الاستیک سرچ باشه در صورتی که من میخوام همزمان از دو دیتابیس استفاده کنم ( MYSQL AND Elastic ) .
دلیلشم اینه که شنیدم الاستیک سرچ برای دیتابیس های رابطه ای جالب نیست !

کسی اطلاعات دقیقی داره از این نوع دیتابیس ؟
اولین قدم اینه که چطور نصبش کنیم ( نه فقط رویه لاراول چون فکرک نم یه پیش نیازی داره ، منظورم نرم افزاری هست که روی سرور یا لوکال نصب میشه مثله SQL Server و ... )

----------


## hamedarian2009

خب آموزش های انگلیسی یک مشکلی که داره چون اونجا دانشجوها یک چیزهایی رو تو دانشگاه یاد میگیرن و پیش نیازهارو میدونن شاید برای ما که پیش نیازهارو خوب نمیدونیم کمی گنگ باشه 
یه مدت دیگه سرم خلوت بشه یه اموزش فارسی در این مورد تو لاراول در سایت قرار میدم

----------


## rahahost

> خب آموزش های انگلیسی یک مشکلی که داره چون اونجا دانشجوها یک چیزهایی رو تو دانشگاه یاد میگیرن و پیش نیازهارو میدونن شاید برای ما که پیش نیازهارو خوب نمیدونیم کمی گنگ باشه 
> یه مدت دیگه سرم خلوت بشه یه اموزش فارسی در این مورد تو لاراول در سایت قرار میدم


واقعا ممنون از شما .
من آموزش های لاراول شمارو دنبال میکردم ، انصافا عالی بود :)

انشالله همیشه  موفق باشید .

----------

